

Foreign IT pros in USA get paid more than Americans - sound
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/14/h1bs_paid_more_than_yanks/

======
Rantenki
How is it surprising that when a company has to hire out from the global
talent pool, rather than the local one, they have to pay a premium?

If the local talent pool were that good (and hence worth the $$$), they
wouldn't need to look outside it.

Flip the question around in your head; how do salaries for ex-pat Americans
compare to the locals in foreign countries? I bet that an American working in
Beijing/Dubai/Hong Kong makes more on average than the local equivalent does.
Why? Because they aren't really equivalent.

------
nailer
My personal experience is that people who change countries for a career really
give a shit about that career.

~~~
GFischer
I don't understand that POV.

I have a friend working for Microsoft in Seattle, and he was willing to
sacrifice living in his home country for the chance to work with some of the
top people in our profession (he worked with Anders Hejlsberg on C# as a
SDET).

I doubt that is "giving a shit"...

Also, he was the top talent in my class (graduated on time, which is HUGE here
in Uruguay, and rose to the top very fast) - no wonder he should be paid more
than your average US developer.

OTOH, I wouldn't expect myself to be paid above the average US programmer, but
then again, I haven't had the drive to emigrate.

~~~
DilipJ
I think you may have misunderstood nailer's point. I think what he was trying
to say is that if someone feels compelled to leave his country (and his family
and everything he knows) to further his career elsewhere, then that must mean
he must be really committed to that career path, and probably has the drive
and motivation to succeed in that area, to a greater level than someone who
wouldn't make that same sacrifice

~~~
GFischer
Ahh... you mean "give a shit" signifies that they care deeply for it.. (as
opposed to "don't give a shit").

Not the most fortunate choice of words, but I get your point now (remember I'm
not a native English speaker :) ).

Thanks!

~~~
nailer
Yes. Giving a shit means caring. Not giving a shit means not caring.

